# Avatar



## skinnedpt (27 Mai 2016 às 16:13)

Estou com dificuldades em fazer upload de um avatar.
Sempre que faço, diz carregamento com sucesso, mas a imagem nunca aparece.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Mai 2016 às 21:31)

skinnedpt disse:


> Estou com dificuldades em fazer upload de um avatar.
> Sempre que faço, diz carregamento com sucesso, mas a imagem nunca aparece.


Provavelmente tens que redimensionar a foto para 200x200 pixels.


----------



## Tempestas (27 Jul 2016 às 16:25)

O mesmo problema por aqui.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jul 2016 às 16:34)

Tempestas disse:


> O mesmo problema por aqui.



A imagem tem de ter mais de 200x200 pixeis para ficar como avatar. Para colocar, clicar no avatar, escolher o ficheiro guardado no pc em formato jpeg, png ou gif e terá o seu avatar


----------



## Tempestas (27 Jul 2016 às 16:42)

Dias Miguel disse:


> A imagem tem de ter mais de 200x200 pixeis para ficar como avatar. Para colocar, clicar no avatar, escolher o ficheiro guardado no pc em formato jpeg, png ou gif e terá o seu avatar



Pois, mas mesmo assim não funciona. Resolvi a coisa (espero) via Gravatar...


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jul 2016 às 16:53)

Tempestas disse:


> Pois, mas mesmo assim não funciona. Resolvi a coisa (espero) via Gravatar...



Coloque a questão a alguém do staff, pois eles têm mais conhecimentos do fórum do que eu. O meu avatar ficou desde o primeiro dia sem problema de maior.


----------



## Tempestas (27 Jul 2016 às 16:58)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Coloque a questão a alguém do staff, pois eles têm mais conhecimentos do fórum do que eu. O meu avatar ficou desde o primeiro dia sem problema de maior.



Okay. Vou à caça de um staff...


----------

